# Head Strain/Pressure



## Ant59 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all im new here so sorry if there is another post in regards to this, I hope someone can help me. I suffer with 2 illnesses and part of that is IBS, I dont normally suffer with consipation as much really but the last five days I have been... What my question is that when you go the loo like that and stuggle and strain and really push is it dangerous at all? I mean Im sure we all feel the pressure in the head and that when we are consipated but will it do something to me? I have felt a bit dizzy and pounding head when I have come off the loo and quite a bit afterwards but Im now worried that I have caused my self some harm ? I mean dont get me wrong I have been the loo in the last 5 days but struggled everytime with eventual relief but 5 days of pushing and pressure on my head like that has now got me worried and I dont know who else to speak to about it? I hope someone can guide me or ease my thoughts. Thank you in advance Ant59


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ant59 said:


> Hi all im new here so sorry if there is another post in regards to this, I hope someone can help me. I suffer with 2 illnesses and part of that is IBS, I dont normally suffer with consipation as much really but the last five days I have been... What my question is that when you go the loo like that and stuggle and strain and really push is it dangerous at all? I mean Im sure we all feel the pressure in the head and that when we are consipated but will it do something to me? I have felt a bit dizzy and pounding head when I have come off the loo and quite a bit afterwards but Im now worried that I have caused my self some harm ? I mean dont get me wrong I have been the loo in the last 5 days but struggled everytime with eventual relief but 5 days of pushing and pressure on my head like that has now got me worried and I dont know who else to speak to about it? I hope someone can guide me or ease my thoughts. Thank you in advance Ant59


Be careful because you might give yourself hemorrhoids. Besides that, you might pop a blood vessel or something in your head! Honestly I don't know if you can do damage to your head, but straining that hard doesn't sound good. If you are constipated, then you might just have to wait it out instead of trying to force something, if that's all it took then none of use would be constipated anymore!


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

ginabfly said:


> Be careful because you might give yourself hemorrhoids. Besides that, you might pop a blood vessel or something in your head! Honestly I don't know if you can do damage to your head, but straining that hard doesn't sound good. If you are constipated, then you might just have to wait it out instead of trying to force something, if that's all it took then none of use would be constipated anymore!


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

ginabfly said:


> Be careful because you might give yourself hemorrhoids. Besides that, you might pop a blood vessel or something in your head! Honestly I don't know if you can do damage to your head, but straining that hard doesn't sound good. If you are constipated, then you might just have to wait it out instead of trying to force something, if that's all it took then none of use would be constipated anymore!


Straining causes rupture, hemorroids, headaches from neck strain, stroke from high blood pressure,and other bad things requiring surgery (maybe diverticulosis, and anal fissures). Get on magnesium oxide tablets about one gram a day to start with and about 3 ounces wheat bran a day.


----------



## Ant59 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you both for replying. But also thank you both for Scaring me and worrying me even more.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Ant59 said:


> Thank you both for replying. But also thank you both for Scaring me and worrying me even more.


Sorry to scare/worry you but its what you dont know that can get you. If you have no symptoms dont worry about it. Every one strains once in a while. Its chronic straining that can make things go bad. I wouldnt consider 5 days as being chronic.


----------

